# Renting a boat



## Texas-Rigged (Apr 17, 2006)

Any recommendations (places) to renting a small boat here in Maryland. Perfer south but not picky,thanks.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

*Down South!*

The place I go when I rent boats is Quades boat rental down by Budds Creek Racetrack. Give them a call for rates and directions. 301-769-3903


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

PLO has boat rental as far as i know. Never rented one myself but its on the site http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/southern/pointlookout.html


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

you can rent skiffs at Sandy Point evidently...never have..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

PLO rents boats and motors and the inlet is very close to good and protected fishing areas if the bay/potomac is rough.


----------



## Texas-Rigged (Apr 17, 2006)

*Military*

Any military out there know of any bases that rent boats and if possible contact info. Been on a few MWR sites but can't locate phone numbers, thanks.


----------

